# russian accents -- please help!

## storkk

when learning russian, words of more than one syllable (and without ё --it's always accented) are accented in order to learn stress, which is extremely important to russian pronunciation. I can get roman letters accented rather easily (pressing [winkey]+[accent] (e.g. '), [letter]), but i can't get this to work for the russian alphabet at all....

i need this, as i am trying to make a good vocabulary list in KVocTrain, but don't want to learn wrong stresses (like pronouncing molokO as mOloko or something) -- hopefully, if i can get this working properly, this can be the first russian KVocTrain file on the kde-edu home page.

any suggestions? cheers!

----------

## dmitrio

Hi

swith to russian keyboard layout type something then,

when you need, switch to english layout 

and put (') or (`) and than swith back to russian

should be like that:

molok[switch_to_eng]`[switch_to_ru]o

btw beer is more popular   :Laughing:  = p'eevo

----------

## storkk

unfortunately, that won't work for this situation, since i would ideally like to be able to run the thing through a russian spellchecker. what i should have said, is:

since most of the better charsets out there support multiple diacritical marks, how can i get UTF-8 (or whatever charset works for this) to display accented characters.. this, i think would be similar to the "yo" [ё], which isn't written in normal russian, but is supported easily by UTF-8, using the keymap russian phonetic by '#' in US keymap.

This, i think would be a lot simpler if there was something like windows' charmap.exe .. is there an equivalent here?

a page like this: http://www.asu.edu/clas/reesc/rus3/rus312.htm simply capitalizes the accented letter... that's not ideal either. I can't believe there's not a way.

this page: http://www.slovo.info/akzent.htm shows that it's easy in word for windows, even using a font common for linux, XSerif Unicode !?! (or am i nterpreting that X wrong?i think i may be   :Crying or Very sad:  But, it does say on the info page "   9. XSerif Unicode Contains characters of all other XSerif Fonts, and combining diacritical marks. Usable only in UNICODE-based text processors"  -- so there just HAS to be a way... doesnt there?

----------

## buddah

try spanish layout ó á ú é í etc...

 :Wink: 

----------

## pygoscelis

Я вас люб́ил. Люб́овь ещё, быть м́ожет

(This is HTML so I entered &#769; directly into this form, I couldn't manage it otherwise  :Smile: )

Prior to Unicode the stress mark wasn't supported at all by standard Russian encodings and, correspondingly, by Russian keyboards. Who needs to type something that can't be shown? The support on the rendering side is finally here, but nobody cares to implement the trivial keyboardy stuff. If only I could easily configure my own keyboard layout in KDE... one day I'll learn how.

What editor do you use to type Russian? Does it allow arbitrary keyboard mappings? If so, you might be able to configure it so that you can type the Unicode character 0x301 (decimal 769).

----------

## dmitrio

Seems like this russian blog post can help you out.

----------

## DovNavon

why are you learning Russian for?

What is your goals?

----------

